# Car rental at Denver Union Station



## Ben (Oct 10, 2015)

When arriving at Denver Union station, can I get a rental car?


----------



## PVD (Oct 11, 2015)

There was a recent thread on this topic in the member section, it can be searched and viewed, but to summarize folks have had positive results with the Enterprise and Hertz downtown offices, but their schedules work Westbound, when the train arrives in the morning, not in the evening when the train is traveling eastbound. Transfer to a 24 hr location like the airport is possible, but time consuming and considerably more costly. There may be other local vendors, but those are the ones that came up.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 11, 2015)

more information here


----------

